# Church job



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Heres what I did last week. A little gilding and stenciling. 6 days


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Beautiful!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow, that is beautiful!:thumbup:


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

So when you are doing that kind of work how do you really start your day?? Not with a big ole Cup o Joe I am guessing chain smoke 5 cig then get into the stencile groove?. Seriously tho awesome work steady hand!!.:thumbup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW, very impressive. 6 days...how many people?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Beautiful work Roadog. :thumbsup:
As 247 asked how many guys worked that job?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I love that kind of stuff. Am envious of your talent. Wish I could do that.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks. It was myself and one other for the full time and I did bring in an extra to help stencil for 2 days.
Biker.....you can do that. Its not so much "talent" as it is just being trained a bit and knowing which "tool" to use. Next job i'll give you a ring if you want have a go at it. I usually need one or two subs to help and I dont mind showing how its done. This job I was as usual following another company doing the base painting of the rest of the church and they got a late start. Job had to be finished (the apse area) by yesterday so I did have to bring in an experienced gilder for production reasons, otherwise I would have trained someone to do it with me.


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

Super job looks great.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Roadog said:


> Biker.....you can do that. Its not so much "talent" as it is just being trained a bit and knowing which "tool" to use. Next job i'll give you a ring if you want have a go at it. I usually need one or two subs to help and I dont mind showing how its done.


That is an awsome offer Biker.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Roadog said:


> Thanks. It was myself and one other for the full time and I did bring in an extra to help stencil for 2 days.
> Biker.....you can do that. Its not so much "talent" as it is just being trained a bit and knowing which "tool" to use. Next job i'll give you a ring if you want have a go at it. I usually need one or two subs to help and I dont mind showing how its done. This job I was as usual following another company doing the base painting of the rest of the church and they got a late start. Job had to be finished (the apse area) by yesterday so I did have to bring in an experienced gilder for production reasons, otherwise I would have trained someone to do it with me.


 
More than ready willing and able! 
:clap:​


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

very nice....:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great looking job! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

very nice...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm impressed !


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

What a pleasure :yes:

Good job there, Sir :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks Mist......My gilding help I flew in from the UK! She heads back on Tues.


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

excellent work. i'd love to learn the technique. six days sounds fast too. well done friend!

jonny
Paint Well
Toronto


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Roadog said:


> Thanks Mist......My gilding help I flew in from the UK! She heads back on Tues.


Cool!!!
Is she the lady from Scotland, I think TU knows her, not sure.
I'm damned if I can remember her name


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

No. My friend in Scotland (taught me graining) is Cait Whitson.......this other friend is from Brighton ? England......


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Roadog said:


> No. My friend in Scotland (taught me graining) is Cait Whitson.......this other friend is from Brighton ? England......


Cait, that's the name  my brain is getting old.

Brighton :thumbsup:
I like Brighton, not too far from me either.
Ate a nice Chinese on the pier there at 10:00am last time I was there.

Sorry for going off topic.


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

That looked Awesome!!! Good Job!!


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow. You guys did a fantastic job.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

WOW:notworthy:


----------



## brihtar1170 (Dec 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:This is wonderful. WOW!!!:notworthy:


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nicely done!


----------

